# Great Advert !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The following ad was in the Atlanta Journal:

Single Black Female seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant.

I am a very good looking girl who loves to play. I love long walks in the 
woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping, and fishing trips, 
cosy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me 
eating out of your hand. Rub me the right way and watch me respond.

I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what 
nature gave me.

Kiss me and I'm yours.

Call xxx-xxxx and ask for Daisy.

Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the local Humane Society about 
an eight week-old black Labrador retriever.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and several weren't that disappointed either - woof woof ;D

Moley


----------

